# Craftsman BAS 350 "Special Edition" 14" Bandsaw



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I have the 12" version of this saw that I bought for small work, so I wouldn't have to keep changing blades on my 20" Delta. I'd agree that these are very nice saws sold by Craftsman and a really good buy. And lots of features, even a good fence. My little 12 is a bit small for furniture work, but the 14" or larger would be more than adequate. I've been completely happy with my saw. Powerful enough, and no complaints at all. My "big" saw now sits most of the time, with a carbide blade on it waiting for the resaw jobs.

Roger


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

You're welcome Roger and my goal also was to get a smaller second bandsaw to set up exclusively for scroll work so I wouldn't have to change blades on my Delta. The 12" you have would have been perfect however they no longer sell that one and the table on the 10" Craftsman/Rikon several recommended was too small for me (the similar to yours Rikon 12" was actually more than the 14" at nearly $1k!) I came across this one in an open box at a Sears outlet store and couldn't pass it up for the price which was actually less than the 10" would have cost!


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have an older one with the enclosed base that I bought used. "Used" meaning the guy only used it 3 times. My only complaints are the table trunnion and the guide bar because of the difficulty in getting it adjusted. However once I got the guide bar adjusted and the table square I was good. I never tilt the table anyhow. I also replaced the tension knob with a ratchet. Much more convenient to de-tension now.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

I actually came across your handy looking ratchet idea while doing research Todd however I don't release the tension on this saw since I use it daily for scroll work. Overall I really like the saw and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## cobrahd1999 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a Craftsman Item # 00932607000P Model # BAS350 band saw and wondering what type of blades I need teeth per inch I am a newbie with a band saw. So any help would be greatful
thanks for your time.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> I have a Craftsman Item # 00932607000P Model # BAS350 band saw and wondering what type of blades I need teeth per inch I am a newbie with a band saw. So any help would be greatful
> thanks for your time.
> 
> - cobrahd1999


It depends on what material as well as what type of cuts you will be making and here's a bandsaw "How To" that may help you out..

http://www.allbandsawblades.com/how_to.htm


----------



## cobrahd1999 (Oct 9, 2015)

> I have a Craftsman Item # 00932607000P Model # BAS350 band saw and wondering what type of blades I need teeth per inch I am a newbie with a band saw. So any help would be greatful
> thanks for your time.
> 
> - cobrahd1999
> ...


Marv thanks..


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## troyd1976 (Sep 13, 2012)

where/how are these special editions being found? ive looked online..2 of my local sears stores…did i miss the boat on this one?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

This saw (minus the fence) is on sale for $350 now. Any comments a couple of years or so after purchase?


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> This saw (minus the fence) is on sale for $350 now. Any comments a couple of years or so after purchase?
> 
> - jonah


Imo it is a great saw overall (smooth, quiet, plenty powerful for what I do) and about the only gripe I have is the table angle adjustment is a pain however I have only needed to use that a couple of times. One thing to note is 99% of my use for this saw is scrolling and I have never re sawn on it so I don't know how well it does that. Also, I do not use the lower guide when scrolling so I have not had failed bearings like others I had read about and when the top ones go (they are still working well) I will just swap them with bottom ones


----------

